# Another Noob From New York, Brooklyn



## Zygie (Sep 25, 2010)

*Another Noob From Brooklyn, New York*

Hey All You Snowboarding Enthusiasts !!
I'm Zygi, 25 years old, and a college undergrad from Brooklyn, New York. I'm new to snowboarding but I did make two one-day trips last season (Camel Back, PA and Hunter,NY)which turned out to be awesome . Because I'm not exactly a sports guy, and somewhat a pessimist, I never really thought I'd pick up snowboarding. This, however, changed drastically on my first trip. I obviously fell in love with the sport the very first day and even more so during the second trip to Hunter when I actually, to my own surprise, learned the basic riding skills. The beautiful weather (spring conditions) tons of snow (due to immense snowfall in February), and the fun of making quite quick progress, made this one of the best experiences I have ever had. I think this progress was largely due to my first trip to Camelback when I first put a snowboard under my feet.

HOLY CRAP !!! I fell so many times and caught an edge so many times that I still felt my brain bouncing up and down the next day:laugh:. Not to mention I could not sit on my butt the next morning. Nevertheless, I was able to ride edge and toe (edge more comfortably) and link a few turns but fell doing a lot them. So overall the first time was painful and yet still a lot of fun. It could have probably been a little less painful of a first time snowboarding experience had I not try to push myself to the limits and maybe take a lesson. It wasn't until my next trip to Hunter when I realized that all the pain and commitment the first time was not in vain and that it paid off quite well. 

Also, I have been lurking the forums for some time now and doing my homework on buying my own equipment for the upcoming season (better hurry up). There are a lot of knowledgeable and helpful users here on the forum so I know I can rely on your advice guys picking up my new equipment for the season. 

Alright, I think I already bored everybody to death with this long ass rant. But I felt I had to share that love with all my fellow snowboarders  

Yours truly, 

Zygi


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey man. Welcome to the forum from a fellow NY'er


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Get a butt pad and wrist guards. 
They'll save you alot of pain and suffering. 

Wait till you learn how to carve! it'll be infinitely more fun. I finally learned how to carve last season. Can't wait till this season starts! Good luck.


----------



## Zygie (Sep 25, 2010)

Thx for replying

I know that wrist guards at my skill level would be more than appropriate. But, as I wrote in my intro post, I did not fall on my second try since I learned basic riding.
Anyway, how about the comfort with those wrist guards.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Wrist guards aren't too restrictive. 
Never bothered me when snowboarding. 

Try a pair on when you're at a sporting goods and see how they feel.


----------

